# Mick Thompson's Opinions on 7 string guitars



## wade_mcbeath (Aug 26, 2009)

_Mick Thomson on the seven-string guitar fad
_"Seven-string guitars are gay - they're nothing more than a trend. How many guitarists use all seven strings anyway? Steve Vai can, John Petrucci can. But what about Max Cavalera from Soulfly? He only uses four strings and noone's heavier than him."

First and foremost, Wow! I remember I used to aspire to be this guy once (first starting out on guitar, Slipknot were all I listened to) but now I see he's a big jerk. What I realy don't understand is, His band tunes to b standard anyway, why not just use a seven  seems easier to me anyway. I don't entirely disagree with his statement though, Jp and Mr. Vai certainly know how to use their instrument (not sure about that Max Cavalera guy, Never listened to soulfly). To me it seems a little strange that he'd rag on an instrument he obviously doesn't know much about, because looking at it in one way, I could see a fair few benefits for Slipknot and the Sevenstring Community - Being that if they switched, they wouldn't have to worry about tuning a 6 that low anymore (not that theres anything wrong with that, just seems easier to have an instrument already in that tuning, with a high e) and my second point being that the amount of sevenstring sales would possible increase substantially which means more production models, sigs, etc from ibanez and possible fender respectively. So anyway sorry to ramble about shit, but I just thought I'd voice my opinion and see what you guys think of the above statement. 

Cheers - Wade.


----------



## EdgeC (Aug 26, 2009)

Am I the only one that sees the irony in Mick calling 7 string guitars a gay fad?


----------



## yingmin (Aug 26, 2009)

wade_mcbeath said:


> What I realy don't understand is, His band tunes to b standard anyway, why not just use a seven  seems easier to me anyway.


 Because he doesn't even use all six strings on the guitar he has now. Why would he want a guitar with one more superfluous string? That's his point about sevens: not many of the people who use them TRULY use them to their full potential. Far too many 7-string guitar players spend most of their time chugging on the low strings, which they could just as easily do on a 6-string tuned down.


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't take it to heart. I love my seven and I'll use no to my ends no matter what anyone else has to think about it and that includes Slipknot and the likes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 26, 2009)

So a guitarist isn't fond of a certain type of guitar for a stupid reason. Someone alert the presses.


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 26, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Far too many 7-string guitar players spend most of their time chugging on the low strings, which they could just as easily do on a 6-string tuned down.


 
True, but a lot of 7 string players like the feel of a seven more than a 6, even if they only use the lower strings.


----------



## wade_mcbeath (Aug 26, 2009)

> Am I the only one that sees the irony in Mick calling 7 string guitars a gay fad?


 
Lol couldn't agree more.


----------



## meisterjager (Aug 26, 2009)

EdgeC said:


> Am I the only one that sees the irony in Mick calling 7 string guitars a gay fad?


 
Perfect!


----------



## st2012 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well I guess that's it guys. If Mick Thompson says 7-strings are gay then there's really no reason for me to use them anymore.


----------



## CynicEidolon (Aug 26, 2009)

While his wording sucks... I can see where he is coming from. Most of "us" just use the lower strings of a 7 anyway... So, just get a bari 6. Save part of a tree.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 26, 2009)

Screw Mick. He is in a band that has 9 members and their music still sounds like crap, and they all wear masks as a gimmick. Basically they are just copying what other people have done in the past as a bad fad.


----------



## arktan (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for your input, Mick. Now go back to your basement and play some powerchords.


----------



## petereanima (Aug 26, 2009)

the interview where he said that is several years old...i think that was somewhen before Iowa came out.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 26, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


> Screw Mick. He is in a band that has 9 members and their music still sounds like crap, and they all wear masks as a gimmick. Basically they are just copying what other people have done in the past as a bad fad.


don't forget that their other guitarist is always playing the exact same thing as him anyway!


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't blame anyone for claming seven-string guitars were a fad back then, because they were. I've seen the exact same comments made in regards to metalcore/deathcore bands who play seven- or eight-string guitars on this very forum so whatever.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 26, 2009)

Lolz at everyones' over reaction......


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 26, 2009)

His opinion is pretty much canceled out by the fact he plays in Slipknot.



DDDorian said:


> I don't blame anyone for claming seven-string guitars were a fad back then, because they were. I've seen the exact same comments made in regards to metalcore/deathcore bands who play seven- or eight-string guitars on this very forum so whatever.



That style of music is a fad, but I would never call 8 strings gay just because After the Breakdown or any other bree core band uses them.


----------



## dirtty420boy (Aug 26, 2009)

i started playing 7's because i didnt want to loose my high string after i got low end hungry and i use all 7 strings. anyone who plays real chords like me does. hard to play a melody on a baritone. so to day that a 7 or even a 8 is gay is rediculous. 

and that is a old statement from back when the 7 string craze went on. the funny thing is james hetfield said the same thing and is now playing 7's.


----------



## Caparison123 (Aug 26, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> His opinion is pretty much canceled out by the fact he plays in Slipknot.
> 
> 
> 
> That style of music is a fad, but I would never call 8 strings gay just because After the Breakdown or any other bree core band uses them.





Mick use to be in a band called Atomic Opera in Des Moines, which played some pretty insane stuff. He's an incredibly talented guitarist, far more so than most people will ever know. He's had more experience with gear, and access to more gear than probably anyone on this forum, so to have his "opinion canceled out" because he's a part of Slipknot is selling him way short.


----------



## Ckackley (Aug 26, 2009)

So what? Mick doesn't like 'em .. The Het doesn't like 'em. Dimebag Darrel supposedly HATED seven strings according to his tech in an interview a few years back. Not liking seven strings is like saying "I don't like Yamaha's" .. Personal preference.. Like an asshole , everyone's got one....


----------



## setsuna7 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ckackley said:


> So what? Mick doesn't like 'em .. The Het doesn't like 'em. Dimebag Darrel supposedly HATED seven strings according to his tech in an interview a few years back. Not liking seven strings is like saying "I don't like Yamaha's" .. Personal preference.. Like an asshole , everyone's got one....


Well said.Mick said that when their first album came out,ten years ago,in Guitar World mag,the 3D edition...


----------



## Naren (Aug 26, 2009)

I find it funny that a lot of people don't think of the advantage of sevenstrings in terms of intervals. If I never go above the 12th fret on the high E string in a song, I may still be in the note range of a six in B standard, but I'm playing stuff that is impossible to play on a six in B standard because it's missing an open E or an open B or an additional fourth interval (open F# instead of open G). You can't switch from low B string riffing to standard tuning open and barre chords using all strings on a six string in B. In some of my songs, it will switch from a riff that can be played in 6-string standard (but not 6-string B) to a riff that can be played in 6-string B standard (but not 6-string standard) and then to a riff that can only be played in 7-string standard (but not any 6-string tuning).

Mick is right that Steve Vai and John Petrucci use the range of the seven and that most of the nu metal guitarists did not. But I don't see what's wrong with using a seven, even if you don't use the high-strings. To me, sevens = more options. Which is a good thing, even if you don't use them.  Play what you like.


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2009)

He wears a mask and plays in a nu metal band that has turned into some sort of heavier version of nikelback...

When he can play Jato Unit by Jeff Loomis ill give him the time of day


----------



## setsuna7 (Aug 26, 2009)

Plug said:


> He wears a mask and plays in a nu metal band that has turned into some sort of heavier version of nikelback...
> 
> When he can play Jato Unit by Jeff Loomis ill give him the time of day


 I believe he can.Because he's a guitar teacher,even before he was in Slipknot.


----------



## alex103188 (Aug 26, 2009)

Meh, even a guitar teacher would understand the idea of having all of those notes at your disposal. If he tunes down to B standard then why does it make a difference?

Regardless its quite funny hearing mick thompson talk about trends. :]


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 26, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> I don't blame anyone for claming seven-string guitars were a fad back then, because they were. I've seen the exact same comments made in regards to metalcore/deathcore bands who play seven- or eight-string guitars on this very forum so whatever.



Pretty much. 

6-7-8, whatever many strings, it's just another instrument for an artist to express themself.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 26, 2009)

I only have 2 things to say here:

firstly, Slipknot tune to drop B and drop A, even drop G on their most recent album, they've never used standard tunings.

secondly, you care what a 35 year old man who wears a mask has to say about an instrument you play?

I imagine this quote is fairly old anyway and not to be applied to modern day.


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 26, 2009)

setsuna7 said:


> I believe he can.Because he's a guitar teacher,even before he was in Slipknot.


 
My guitar teacher is an amazing player but I doubt he could play that. Anyone can teach, it doesn't say anything about how good you are. My sister had guitar lessons and she's crap.

About 7-strings, he makes it pretty obvious that he's the kind of narrow-minded mainstream-metaller that we expect him to be, but coming from that viewpoint he's very right, 7-strings were a fad back then and they were used more as a penis factor than for necessity. At the same time, I don't play acoustic guitar in any of my bands but I still own two of them, and I view the 7-string the same way. The 7th string is there when I need it, it's an extra option. I play songs on my 7 that could be played on a 6, but I just prefer the sound of the guitar for those particular songs, or I can't be bothered bringing a 6-string just to play songs that I might aswell play on the 7..


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 26, 2009)

Caparison123 said:


> Mick use to be in a band called Atomic Opera in Des Moines, which played some pretty insane stuff. He's an incredibly talented guitarist, far more so than most people will ever know. He's had more experience with gear, and access to more gear than probably anyone on this forum, so to have his "opinion canceled out" because he's a part of Slipknot is selling him way short.



While imo he is one of the best rhythm players in the business, his technical lead work leaves a lot to be desired. I know he talks about how he used to be a teacher, used to play Malmsteen all day when he was a teenager and practised his ass off to make some awesome solos for Slipknot songs, but when I heard some of the solos he was playing on "All Hope is Gone", jesus...

Talk about a slopfest. Jim Root is no better. I don't think any of their songs require solos, I dont think they should have ever gone there, as great as they are at making heavy as fock riffs, solos are not their strong point. The last two Slipknot albums have blown because they tried to make it into a guitar band, and so the huge walls of percussion, spooky samples and Sid's turntable scratches got pushed aside in favour of acoustic ballads and crappy solos. The coherence and massive sound of "Iowa" has been dropped and even the heaviest songs they do now just sound like a thrash band playing in a low tuning. It does annoy me when bands and musicians with massive potential deliberately avoid applying it.

But either way, as good at rhythm as Mick is, and as bad as he is at soloing, his opinion on 7 strings is moot, and 10 years old too.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 26, 2009)

Yawn.


----------



## Gamba (Aug 26, 2009)

That is funny, I mean, I think slipknot is a cool band and everything and I think that Mick has amazing guitar tones and is one of the finest 'metal guitar players' nowadays. However this kind of statement gets me pissed off. I mean, Yeah, you can go really heavy on a 6s, I myself used to tune my 6s 3 and half steps down before I switch to 7s. And I was never so happy. Seriously, is not because you don't feel the need to play a 7 or just don't have the ability to do it, and they are out there I have a couple of friends that play their asses off, like some serious guitar playing but they just can't play the 7s, that you should start talk shit about it.
And I do agree with the 'Vai statement' but seriously, there is a ridiculous number of people that can serious play 'all the 7 strings.'
And yeah, Max is fucking awesome and he has been using '4string guitars' ever since the Sepultura times, and he is heavy as hell, but you don't see him around running his mouth on 7 stringers. 
And dude, just imagine what does this guy think about 8 strings. Don't gimme wrong I like Mick Thomson, his Ibanez is awesome BTW, and stuff, but he better keep his mouth shut when it comes to meshuggah...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 26, 2009)

I doubt he believes that so much now, seeing as how Jim Root owns an 8 string so essentially he'd be calling him gay from that quote.


7s were only just getting into mainstream metal then, and like 8+ strings, now, they were looked on with some distain. Hell, well known guitar magazines said 7 string guitars were stupid, and that 'if it was meant to be that way, Gibson or Fender would've made them already'. Times change, I'm sure if you asked Mick the same question now he'd have a different view. He's a good guitarist, and knows his shit, so I doubt he'd be so dismissive now.


----------



## hutchman (Aug 26, 2009)

That quote is really fuckin old. That was from an interview from around when they put out their first album. I remember reading when it came out. And we have to remember what the state of music was like back then. ..... Nu metal ruled the earth and apparently korn were phenomenal guitarists. Shredding was a lost art. So looking back it probably wasn't to bad a quote. However these days people actually use 7 strings well. Especially in metal. So I think maybe he might change his mind considering the kind of music that is coming out. Or maybe not. He might just be a fucktard..................


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 26, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Because he doesn't even use all six strings on the guitar he has now. Why would he want a guitar with one more superfluous string? That's his point about sevens: not many of the people who use them TRULY use them to their full potential. Far too many 7-string guitar players spend most of their time chugging on the low strings, which they could just as easily do on a 6-string tuned down.



This should have ended the thread


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 26, 2009)

kabbalistic said:


> And on Meshuggah, even though Mick makes shitty music (might as well have used a 7, he was part of the same scene), he seems to be smarter than most since it seems he realizes that Meshuggah is not actually a legitimate band, but actually a troll band, trying to piss off dedicated metalheads. That or they found out shitty "music" sells.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 26, 2009)

kabbalistic said:


> Spend some time learning about string gauge and this would poke a whole in the &quot;hard to tune a 6 that low&quot;. 6 and 7 strings are made the exact same, one just has an extra slot for another string. &quot;an instrument already in that tuning&quot;? You mean set up from the factory? Just take a 6 to a guitar tech and he can easily make a 6 play well with lower tunings (truss rod adjustment). Hard to play a melody on a baritone? You do realize that in baritone tuning, the strings are at the exact same interval as on a standard tuned guitar, just in a lower voice. For the people bitching about it being 10 years old: Who cares? Is it any less valid now that time has passed? The same people are playing 7's, hipsters. It's the image of hipsters that has changed. And on Meshuggah, even though Mick makes shitty music (might as well have used a 7, he was part of the same scene), he seems to be smarter than most since it seems he realizes that Meshuggah is not actually a legitimate band, but actually a troll band, trying to piss off dedicated metalheads. That or they found out shitty "music" sells.


----------



## Gamba (Aug 26, 2009)

kabbalistic said:


> And on Meshuggah, even though Mick makes shitty music (might as well have used a 7, he was part of the same scene), he seems to be smarter than most since it seems he realizes that Meshuggah is not actually a legitimate band, but actually a troll band, trying to piss off dedicated metalheads. That or they found out shitty "music" sells.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 26, 2009)

Why aren't you guys questioning the original posters credibility? New guy with no authority...Hello!

Mick is a big Morbid Angel fan, I don't think he'd say something like that considering Trey Azagthoth was the first guy in Death Metal to use a 7 IIRC.

To the guy saying its easier to use a 7, It isn't. For some people, adding another string just confuses them. It wasn't the case for me but I can definitely appreciate where someone is coming from when they say something of that sort about 7-stringed instruments.

I prefer a 6 string tuned lower as opposed to a standard tuned 7. 

7-strings are just different and aren't everyones bag.

I still don't believe he said that though.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 26, 2009)

I remember reading it in a brazilian magazine, then, I found the original interview without translation. He did say it. 

I thought it was ridiculous because he dissed sevens but he tunes his guitars to seven-string range, like Scar said in this thread (drop-B, A and even G). He also said in one interview that he admired Slayer because they "managed to be heavy in Eb and that´s fucking tough" or something like this. 

He is a monster guitar player and he doesn´t show everything he knows in Slipknot, but he is mediocre at the same time. This comment about Slayer is also ridiculous because lower only equals to more heavyness if you´re a noob. A good guitarrist knows that tt´s possible to be heavy in even higher registers than E. 

And Dime didn´t hate seven strings, nor was against them, he only said that the trendy guys that were playing them at the time should learn to play six strings properly before moving to seven. He though they were mediocre players and it was kind of a gimmick (the nu-metal guys). He also messed around with tunings like a crazy bitch, especially on Damageplan´s record.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 26, 2009)

I fail to see why anyone cares about this quote as it's basically judging someone on something they said ten years ago, think about your playing/musical preferences of ten years ago and I'm pretty sure you wouldn't want to be judged on them either.

The O.P. failed to make a note that in a more recent Guitar World interview Jim and Mick were asked about 7's again and they said they'd like to find the time to experiment with 7's and baritones on future recordings.


----------



## Jason (Aug 26, 2009)

^^^ Yep. He said that forever ago. Wicked old news.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 26, 2009)

Caparison123 said:


> Mick use to be in a band called Atomic Opera in Des Moines, which played some pretty insane stuff. He's an incredibly talented guitarist, far more so than most people will ever know. He's had more experience with gear, and access to more gear than probably anyone on this forum, so to have his "opinion canceled out" because he's a part of Slipknot is selling him way short.



Who cares what he used to do. I didn't say a damn thing about his talent, I said because he plays in Slipknot which is a trendy, gay nu-metal band his opinion pretty much counts for shit. I don't think it's selling him short at all. Any country music player who's a ripping guitar player might be a lot better of a guitarist than "most will ever know", but his opinion on 7 string guitars would be just as valid.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 26, 2009)

kabbalistic said:


> Spend some time learning about string gauge and this would poke a whole in the &quot;hard to tune a 6 that low&quot;. 6 and 7 strings are made the exact same, one just has an extra slot for another string. &quot;an instrument already in that tuning&quot;? You mean set up from the factory? Just take a 6 to a guitar tech and he can easily make a 6 play well with lower tunings (truss rod adjustment). Hard to play a melody on a baritone? You do realize that in baritone tuning, the strings are at the exact same interval as on a standard tuned guitar, just in a lower voice. For the people bitching about it being 10 years old: Who cares? Is it any less valid now that time has passed? The same people are playing 7's, hipsters. It's the image of hipsters that has changed. And on Meshuggah, even though Mick makes shitty music (might as well have used a 7, he was part of the same scene), he seems to be smarter than most since it seems he realizes that Meshuggah is not actually a legitimate band, but actually a troll band, trying to piss off dedicated metalheads. That or they found out shitty "music" sells.


----------



## Scali (Aug 26, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> I fail to see why anyone cares about this quote as it's basically judging someone on something they said ten years ago, think about your playing/musical preferences of ten years ago and I'm pretty sure you wouldn't want to be judged on them either.


 
Oh yea, I bet I said some stupid shit 10 years ago... In fact, I still say stupid shit these days 
10 years ago my playing was even shittier than it is today aswell.

Other than that, I don't really care. It's not exactly the first time that I've heard a guitarist talking about how he doesn't like 7-strings, and how he doesn't see any use in them. If 6-strings are your thing, that's fine.


----------



## Apophis (Aug 26, 2009)

imo this forum is enough to say that 7 strings are not gay and people know how to use those. Period.

I think talking about Slipknots music in this thread is pointless, cause he has his opinion and no problem with that. I can say he's not educated enough to say it's a short trend, cause 7 string classical guitars are older that he's entire family together. And it's not a trend, if it is - at least 300 years old


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 26, 2009)

kabbalistic said:


> Tuning low has nothing to do with seven strings. He did hate sevens. Also: Using different tunings again has nothing to do with sevens.



So tuning on a 7 make no difference at all basically, despite there being another string to use. 

Oh thats cool to know.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 26, 2009)

I know it's already been said a few times but that interview is nearly 10 years old...I think I still have that issue of Guitar World at my parents' house...it had an Opeth poster in it \m/

Why bring this up now?


----------



## Mick Thompson (Aug 26, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> So tuning on a 7 make no difference at all basically, despite there being another string to use.
> 
> Oh thats cool to know.


We tune to drop A and B with 7 strings. Baritone guitars have been around forever. Low tunings have nothing to do with 7's.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 26, 2009)

Mick Thompson said:


> We tune to drop A and B with 7 strings. Baritone guitars have been around forever. Low tunings have nothing to do with 7's.



Nice one mate, its spelled "Thomson" btw.

Nice avatar, is that your ass?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 26, 2009)

Not to mention that the abbreviation for Iowa is IA


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 26, 2009)

Mick Thompson said:


> We tune to drop A and B with 7 strings. Baritone guitars have been around forever. Low tunings have nothing to do with 7's.



He was dismissive of different tunings in general, I wasn't aiming at bari tunings inparticular, but an extra string opens the ability to open tunings etc.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 26, 2009)

Also not to mention that if you use a NSFW avatar again, you'll be permabanned. Way to get off on the wrong foot.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 26, 2009)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Not to mention that the abbreviation for Iowa is IA



Maybe he's really from Io?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 26, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> Also not to mention that if you use a NSFW avatar again, you'll be permabanned. Way to get off on the wrong foot.



I figured he'd be permabanned for creating a different user account and having it not even be funny like the joke accounts that are on here


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2009)

that's interesting mick would say that. i think that he only really knows of the seven players within his realm of music. 

and he did mention vai and petrucci but everyone knows those names


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 26, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


>


QFT.


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 26, 2009)

fad get thew [email protected]#k out. hes just not used to playing a mans guitar.lol


----------



## wade_mcbeath (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry to seem like a dick, from my original post it seemed like I was hating on slipknot and Mick, I don't hate them at all, I admire the fact that they are still around with all them members and I stated - I actually admired Mick. Sorry I didn't word some things properly, I was just stating, why not use a seven - I thought it'd be a bit more convienient, but I guess sevens aren't everyones thing. I was unaware the statement was 10 years old and as someone pointed out, they seem interested in 7's and baritone models now (I was unaware, I don't get guitar mags that often). To the person who said I should look at string guage etc etc I didn't state that it was impossible to tune that low on a 6, I just said it maybe more convienient on a 7. I also understand why a few of you may be pissed at me (questioning my credability - because I'm a newbie or whatever) I actually got that quote directly from a dedicated slipknot fan site, they were pretty much spot on with everything else so why assume that was wrong. Anywho no I wasn't trying to offend people or start a lets rag on slipknot thread, I just wanted to know peoples overall reaction to this and see whether or not people would like to see them use 7's in the interest of getting new model's etc etc. Thanks all for the replies, I value everyones opinion equally. 

Cheers - Wade.


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 26, 2009)

Apophis said:


> imo this forum is enough to say that 7 strings are not gay and people know how to use those. Period.
> 
> I think talking about Slipknots music in this thread is pointless, cause he has his opinion and no problem with that. I can say he's not educated enough to say it's a short trend, cause 7 string classical guitars are older that he's entire family together. And it's not a trend, if it is - at least 300 years old




Everyone is entitled to their opinion and all, but I find it funny how while he was making statements like this, Meshuggah was blazing a new trail in modern music using sevens and now 8's. Now the dudes from Slipknot have 8's and are jumping into that trend/fad? Way to predict the future their buddy...he he...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2009)

wait, what? slipknot is using 8 strings now? when did this happen? i know i had heard some of their music not too long ago and they were starting to solo. do they "make use of the strings" like mick was talking about? i mean if that is, in fact, 10 years old it's entirely possible he's doing cool things with an 8.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 26, 2009)

wade_mcbeath said:


> Hey guys, sorry to seem like a dick, from my original post it seemed like I was hating on slipknot and Mick, I don't hate them at all, I admire the fact that they are still around with all them members and I stated - I actually admired Mick. Sorry I didn't word some things properly, I was just stating, why not use a seven - I thought it'd be a bit more convienient, but I guess sevens aren't everyones thing. I was unaware the statement was 10 years old and as someone pointed out, they seem interested in 7's and baritone models now (I was unaware, I don't get guitar mags that often). To the person who said I should look at string guage etc etc I didn't state that it was impossible to tune that low on a 6, I just said it maybe more convienient on a 7. I also understand why a few of you may be pissed at me (questioning my credability - because I'm a newbie or whatever) I actually got that quote directly from a dedicated slipknot fan site, they were pretty much spot on with everything else so why assume that was wrong. Anywho no I wasn't trying to offend people or start a lets rag on slipknot thread, I just wanted to know peoples overall reaction to this and see whether or not people would like to see them use 7's in the interest of getting new model's etc etc. Thanks all for the replies, I value everyones opinion equally.
> 
> Cheers - Wade.



Don't sweat it man  You started a perfectly good threat it just got abused by a couple of people.


Me personally, I have always wondered why they don't use 7s. They solo all over the neck, and use very low tunings, so one would think they could make great use of a 7 string. 

That being said, I can't imagine the number of noobs that would come pouring into here if Slipknot did a new album with 7s



Konfyouzd said:


> wait, what? slipknot is using 8 strings now? when did this happen? i know i had heard some of their music not too long ago and they were starting to solo. do they "make use of the strings" like mick was talking about? i mean if that is, in fact, 10 years old it's entirely possible he's doing cool things with an 8.



They aren't using 8s that I am aware of, but Jim has a LACS RG8 that he used with Jonathan Davies on 'Got Money'.


----------



## willyman101 (Aug 26, 2009)

[B said:


> Apophis[/B];1635945]
> _imo this forum is enough to say that 7 strings are not gay and people know how to use those. Period.
> 
> I think talking about Slipknots music in this thread is pointless, cause he has his opinion and no problem with that. I can say he's not educated enough to say it's a short trend, cause 7 string classical guitars are older that he's entire family together. And it's not a trend, if it is - at least 300 years old _



Yes, thank you. I love how most people hating on Slipknot are using the reason they're mainstream as an excuse. What a bunch of faggots eh, making money out of their music, shame on them! Why didn't they choose the path to failure by making obscure music? They're a perfectly good band.


----------



## wade_mcbeath (Aug 26, 2009)

> Don't sweat it man  You started a perfectly good threat it just got abused by a couple of people.


 
Thanks man, I thought I started something bad in a way, created some kind of monster. 



> Me personally, I have always wondered why they don't use 7s. They solo all over the neck, and use very low tunings, so one would think they could make great use of a 7 string.
> 
> That being said, I can't imagine the number of noobs that would come pouring into here if Slipknot did a new album with 7s


 
Thankyou, you just put the words I was trying to get out onto paper for me, I was just trying to explain if they used sevens, us as a community would get better recognised which would result in a wider range of choices in 7's. 

I also see a form of irony if he does go to using a seven as his number in the band is seven :S.


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't have a single song where I don't use all 7 strings, and I'm not even any kind of amazing player in the slightest, that's just how I approach my guitar. So to say you have to be some shred god to even warrant the extra string is fucking idiotic.

It seems to fall into that school of rockstar babbling like Zakk Wylde and Glen Benton - Words are chewed up and spat out as eloquently as a toaster, with no actual worth. What a cock... Still, great player though unfortunately


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> I don't have a single song where I don't use all 7 strings, and I'm not even any kind of amazing player in the slightest, that's just how I approach my guitar. So to say you have to be some shred god to even warrant the extra string is fucking idiotic.
> 
> It seems to fall into that school of rockstar babbling like Zakk Wylde and Glen Benton - Words are chewed up and spat out as eloquently as a toaster, with no actual worth. What a cock... Still, great player though unfortunately


well put.



wade_mcbeath said:


> I also see a form of irony if he does go to using a seven as his number in the band is seven :S.



ha that's right... his sixes have "seven" written on the board.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 26, 2009)

wade_mcbeath said:


> Thankyou, you just put the words I was trying to get out onto paper for me, I was just trying to explain if they used sevens, us as a community would get better recognised which would result in a wider range of choices in 7's.
> 
> I also see a form of irony if he does go to using a seven as his number in the band is seven :S.



Yeah man defnately, the amount of kids who would want a 7 if Mick played one would be immense, enough to warrant more models, sigs or not.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2009)

too bad that guy that made that account wasn't really mick... i'm sure we could have talked him into converting hehe


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 26, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That style of music is a fad, but I would never call 8 strings gay just because *After the Breakdown* or any other bree core band uses them.



hahahahahahaha thats what im calling them from now on hahaha shit dude thats gold


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 26, 2009)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> hahahahahahaha thats what im calling them from now on hahaha shit dude thats gold



Me and Abhorred actually came up with several other humorous names for a bunch of bree core bands but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 26, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Me and Abhorred actually came up with several other humorous names for a bunch of bree core bands but I can't think of them right now.



I was working in a music store when Bring Me THe Horizon's "This Is What The Edge Of Your Seat Was Made For" came out, and some scene kid came up to the till and was like "hey do you have BMTH's album?" and I went "oh, This Is What The Bin Was Made For? Yeah, i'll just grab it"... he looked like he was gonna cry...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 26, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> I was working in a music store when Bring Me THe Horizon's "This Is What The Edge Of Your Seat Was Made For" came out, and some scene kid came up to the till and was like "hey do you have BMTH's album?" and I went "oh, This Is What The Bin Was Made For? Yeah, i'll just grab it"... he looked like he was gonna cry...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm assuming bin = garbage bin or can in the UK?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 26, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm assuming bin = garbage bin or can in the UK?


 
Aye. 

Fuckin' hilarious. 

EDIT: Oh, and Mick Thompson: burn in Hell.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Aug 26, 2009)

dirtty420boy said:


> i started playing 7's because i didnt want to loose my high string after i got low end hungry and i use all 7 strings. anyone who plays real chords like me does. hard to play a melody on a baritone. so to day that a 7 or even a 8 is gay is rediculous.
> 
> and that is a old statement from back when the 7 string craze went on. the funny thing is james hetfield said the same thing and is now playing 7's.


 

+1 Not everybody wants to just chug on the lower 3 or 4 strings. Being able to do a low B, or low A, and play a lead on the high strings, is what attracts me to 7 and 8 string guitars (I just can't make up my mind which to get! ). If I just wanted to chug on the low strings, I'd get another Bari (I've had 3 Baris in the past). 

I had to sell off my last bari to deal with a financial crunch 3 months ago. I've always told myself I'd get another bari. Lower tuned guitars are cool (maybe I feel this way because, I played lower register brass instruments like the Baritone, Euphonium, and Valve Trombone, in symphonic and jazz bands from 6th Grade through my sophomore year of college, and know lower register instruments can do cool lead stuff). But, I'm sick of losing the high E string, when I play a bari. So, I'm pretty much convinced , that a 7-string or extended range is going to be my next guitar. I waffled over the past few weeks on this issue (my original intro to the forum, was basically a thread asking about 7-string guitars that didn't cost a bundle), but I've pretty much made up my mind on this issue. My only complaint - most 7-strings, and basically all 8-strings have strat-style bodies!!  I got stratted out over 20 years ago (when I got rid of my last super strat ), and can't bond with them to save my life! I even ditched the cheapo Squier Bullet Special I bought as an emergency guitar, when I had my recent money crunch a few months ago, as soon as I had the cash to replace it.

As for Mick Thompson - ahhh, more power to him. But, not everybody wants to just play Slipknot stuff. I don't rip his music gear choices, so what gives him the right to rip mine?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah, people seem to think you need to be doing 7 string sweeps and shit like that to make a 7 string worth while. To those people: fuck you. That is all.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> wait, what? slipknot is using 8 strings now?


Maybe between the two guitarists and bassist.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Maybe between the two guitarists and bassist.


 yea i think i misinterpreted the post i responded to


----------



## pink freud (Aug 26, 2009)

Also, open tunings haven't even been talked about.

My seven is currently ADADFAD. Its nice and drone-like, and one step away from ADADGAD, which I also use a lot.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 26, 2009)

... this thread has been /threaded sooo many times now... and people are still going on and on about it... 

Its even funnier watching people explain the justifications of a 7 string to an entire forum dedicated to 7 + string players. 

Your preaching to the choir


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Aug 26, 2009)

The funniest part is that they're the ones with 4 superfluous bandmembers, and he's complaining about people having too many strings


----------



## yingmin (Aug 26, 2009)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> The funniest part is that they're the ones with 4 superfluous bandmembers, and he's complaining about people having too many strings


Actually, I've concluded that you could boil them down to a three-piece - with Corey playing guitar while singing - with little to no noticeable difference to their sound. This means that fully 2/3 of their band is redundant.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2009)

so they're like the wu-tang clan of nu-metal?


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 26, 2009)

wade_mcbeath said:


> _Mick Thomson on the seven-string guitar fad
> _"Seven-string guitars are gay - they're nothing more than a trend. How many guitarists use all seven strings anyway? Steve Vai can, John Petrucci can. But what about Max Cavalera from Soulfly? He only uses four strings and noone's heavier than him."





Seams like this man does not understand anything about guitars....


----------



## yingmin (Aug 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> so they're like the wu-tang clan of nu-metal?


 As much as I never thought I would say anything remotely like this, I think that's being unfair to the Wu-Tang Clan.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Aug 26, 2009)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> The funniest part is that they're the ones with 4 superfluous bandmembers, and he's complaining about people having too many strings


 
I played in a band like that waaayyy back in 1990 (it was the only pop covers band I ever played in) - with a bunch of hangers-on/superfulous people. It sucked to say the least. Basically it was the drummer's band, and before everybody rebelled against the idea, he wanted to do this yuppie jazz pop thing (I only joined because he told me he was going to do Steely Dan stuff {which I was into at the time] - which never happened), complete with a horn section. When most of the members said "uh uh!" to Manhattan Transfer, etc., and we went to being a straight pop band, the horn players became superfulous. Unfortunatley, the drummer kept them in the band playing maraccas, etc. It was quite irritating to those of use who carried the lion's share of the musical load, for them to be paid the same as us! Besides, theyw er so limited, in what they coud do!!


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> so they're like the wu-tang clan of nu-metal?


 nu-tang clan???


----------



## yingmin (Aug 26, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Seams like this man does not understand anything about guitars....


 You might find his statement objectionable, but it's not fundamentally incorrect. At the time he said it, a lot of people were hopping on the 7-string bandwagon and just chugging low notes, and only a few were truly exploring the instrument's potential. Since he's obviously speaking primarily about metal (using Max Cavalera as the example a guitarist should aspire to), the use of 7+ string guitars in jazz, classical and other forms of music don't contradict him.


----------



## BurialWithin (Aug 26, 2009)

Um....hi my name is Mick...and i like the number 7 on my 6 but 7's are gay.


----------



## Koshchei (Aug 26, 2009)

Caparison123 said:


> Mick use to be in a band called Atomic Opera in Des Moines, which played some pretty insane stuff. He's an incredibly talented guitarist, far more so than most people will ever know. He's had more experience with gear, and access to more gear than probably anyone on this forum, so to have his "opinion canceled out" because he's a part of Slipknot is selling him way short.



Mick is an idiot, who plays in a circus troupe rather than a band, and no matter how much cool stuff he gets to play today, tomorrow afternoon, when he wakes up, he'll still be an idiot. Comma.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2009)

yingmin said:


> As much as I never thought I would say anything remotely like this, I think that's being unfair to the Wu-Tang Clan.


i actually like wu-tang alot, but i think they have a lot of superfluous members. well actually they both have exactly 4 superfluous members 



cycloptopus said:


> nu-tang clan???


----------



## alecisonfire (Aug 26, 2009)

i dont find it at all surprising that a guitarist for a band that is essentially 15 year long gimmick would say something both idiotic and offensive. gets them more attention and keeps them in the spotlight.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 26, 2009)

Is everyone still debating a statement made ten years ago?


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 26, 2009)

yingmin said:


> classical and other forms of music don't contradict him.



Really? Where did the baritone instruments originate from? The reply is Classical music starting with the luth family....

Its just a statement of a thypical vintage guitar purist who obvioussly has no guitar education what so ever...

Exactly the same thype of person who would say:



> ''its so hard to play on a 6, so why 7?.....



I'm sure he would be unable to reply to this simple question:

''why do some classical guitar players use 8 - 10 - 11 - 13 string guitars? ''


----------



## LUCKY7 (Aug 26, 2009)

I thought it was just a case of "Munky see, Munky do". 

Then again, I don't follow gay trends, so what do I know? ;-)


----------



## yingmin (Aug 26, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Really? Where did the baritone instruments originate from? The reply is Classical music starting with the luth family....
> 
> Its just a statement of a thypical vintage guitar purist who obvioussly has no guitar education what so ever...


 You seem to have misunderstood my statement. Like I said, Mick was referring specifically to metal, using "heaviness" as the standard. Since, by his definition, Max Cavalera was the heaviest guitarist, obviously heaviness is not merely a product of how many strings your guitar has. Yes, it's subjective, but it is internally coherent.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 26, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Is everyone still debating a statement made ten years ago?



/thread 


Its like cars man. When they came out everyone was like like 'wtf?! It r a metal box with wheelz that goes fast? No wai'

Now look.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 26, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I figured he'd be permabanned for creating a different user account and having it not even be funny like the joke accounts that are on here



He is permabanned now, 4 accounts just to keep arguing in this thread  No doubt he will be back, unfortunately I can not IP ban


----------

